# Good bye Mt hello real world



## oaktree

I remember ten years ago martial talk use to be a great place to talk lots of great discussions, great members too.
Then Bob sold it and it started to down grade at least to me. Maybe I have grown out of forums or to tired to answer the same rehash questions or bored to the what if battles of who's martial art is the real deadly. 

Looking at martial talk now, I piety it spending all those times arguing, discussing moot points instead of actually engaging in the real world.

Anyway I just wanted to say I have moved on there is no reason to log in anymore and I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Steve

10 years ago?  You joined 7 years ago, big guy. 

When I joined, MT was far more contentious than it is now.  It was over run by conservative, right wing nutjobs, at least one fake judo black belt, and threads being locked on a daily basis because either the WC guys or the TKD guys were going bonkers on each other. 

Good luck and god speed.


----------



## Martial D

oaktree said:


> I remember ten years ago martial talk use to be a great place to talk lots of great discussions, great members too.
> Then Bob sold it and it started to down grade at least to me. Maybe I have grown out of forums or to tired to answer the same rehash questions or bored to the what if battles of who's martial art is the real deadly.
> 
> Looking at martial talk now, I piety it spending all those times arguing, discussing moot points instead of actually engaging in the real world.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to say I have moved on there is no reason to log in anymore and I suggest you do the same.


Fine fine..up till the last sentence. Some of us like this place. Don't let the door hit you and all that.


----------



## Buka

I still like reading everyone's thoughts on Martial Arts.

I like it here.


----------



## drop bear

Hey one of my randon spoutings wound up in your sig Buka.


----------



## Brian King

Good luck Oaktree. I will miss reading your opinions and experiences. If you ever feel the urge I hope that you scratch it and post. 
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Tames D




----------



## hoshin1600

I couldn't tell you what is was like here 10 years ago so I can't say if it's gone down hill.  You will be missed, good luck to you.


----------



## Tez3

hoshin1600 said:


> I couldn't tell you what is was like here 10 years ago so I can't say if it's gone down hill.  You will be missed, good luck to you.



Much the same lol. People and trolls come and go, it's like the sea the site rises and falls. people leave on breaks, come back, some people come to pick on people to make themselves feel better, some people carry grudges for years, some people never take anything seriously, some people take nothing seriously, most are just genuine nice people....it's just like real life really except no swearing


----------



## Touch Of Death

oaktree said:


> I remember ten years ago martial talk use to be a great place to talk lots of great discussions, great members too.
> Then Bob sold it and it started to down grade at least to me. Maybe I have grown out of forums or to tired to answer the same rehash questions or bored to the what if battles of who's martial art is the real deadly.
> 
> Looking at martial talk now, I piety it spending all those times arguing, discussing moot points instead of actually engaging in the real world.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to say I have moved on there is no reason to log in anymore and I suggest you do the same.


I always thought Oak Tree was in my way. Or at least that is the song that pops in my head when, I read the name.


----------



## hoshin1600

i am going to miss the avatar of the lesbians kissing


----------



## Xue Sheng

Touch Of Death said:


> I always thought Oak Tree was in my way. Or at least that is the song that pops in my head when, I read the name.



It is "oak tree you're in my way"


----------



## Tames D

Xue Sheng said:


> It is "oak tree you're in my way"


Whiskey bottles and brand new cars
Oak tree, you're in my way


----------



## CB Jones

You can't engage in the real world and be part of the message board?


----------



## JowGaWolf

CB Jones said:


> You can't engage in the real world and be part of the message board?


I always get a chuckle out of "real world statements"  If you are communicating with people from all over the world then it's real world.  But with that said, if I find out that Martial Talk has a bunch of robots that send out responses to my posts then I'm going to be pissed.  CB Jones you better not be Ai software.

Granted Martial talk takes up a lot of my time.  I do learn from the quality post here even if they are few in topic.  They tend to occur as tangents to some other topic.


----------



## CB Jones

JowGaWolf said:


> CB Jones you better not be Ai software.



What if we are all computer programs in a computer simulation and the real world is just another matrix.....


----------



## Steve

You guys did hear about the fb ai that was inventing its own language.


----------



## CB Jones

Steve said:


> You guys did hear about the fb ai that was inventing its own language.



Is the Facebook page named.......Skynet?


----------



## drop bear

hoshin1600 said:


> i am going to miss the avatar of the lesbians kissing



Nah. That is a girl going for double under hooks.


----------



## drop bear

CB Jones said:


> You can't engage in the real world and be part of the message board?



There is a meme that used to go around with all these people on a train station. All of them are on phones except one guy. And something about something.

Now I have waited on train stations pre phone days he is not the enlightened one.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

If the information that you have shared in the forum can help just one person, your effort will be worthwhile. I received the following message yesterday. It makes me to feel that my time is not wasted.

Names are replaced by XYZ and ABC.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
John, it me from internet Kung Fu forum. i met your student ABC.

Hi john, this is XYZ from internet Kung Fu forum. your student ABC is teaching me some stuff, and i want to say thank you for all the free knowledge you gave out on the internet, it really helped me and gave me ideas for training. i always thought i just stole your training ideas online but i never thought i would meet one of your students. i also want to say sorry for trolling you about your daughter pole dancing. i been trying the tree hanging exercise and my arm leg covered in blood.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I have always enjoyed reading your posts so I hope you come back to talk with us in the future!


----------



## wingchun100

I don't understand why people have to make posts like this about leaving a forum, a Facebook group, a chat room, etc. Just leave! LOL Why do people feel they have to make an announcement out of it?


----------



## hoshin1600

wingchun100 said:


> I don't understand why people have to make posts like this about leaving a forum, a Facebook group, a chat room, etc. Just leave! LOL Why do people feel they have to make an announcement out of it?


the same reason why, when you quit a job you hate, you walk into the bosses office, tell him he sucks and pop a bag of shiny glitter all over his office a him then dance out the door singing _glitter ,, glitter_
  it feels good.  there is no satisfaction if you just dont show up, sitting on your couch eating a bowl of fruit loops.


----------



## wingchun100

hoshin1600 said:


> the same reason why, when you quit a job you hate, you walk into the bosses office, tell him he sucks and pop a bag of shiny glitter all over his office a him then dance out the door singing _glitter ,, glitter_
> it feels good.  there is no satisfaction if you just dont show up, sitting on your couch eating a bowl of fruit loops.



There is for me! LOL


----------



## Steve

hoshin1600 said:


> the same reason why, when you quit a job you hate, you walk into the bosses office, tell him he sucks and pop a bag of shiny glitter all over his office a him then dance out the door singing _glitter ,, glitter_
> it feels good.  there is no satisfaction if you just dont show up, sitting on your couch eating a bowl of fruit loops.


I've never had anyone do this in 20 years in management.   People who do this don't just hate their job.  They personally hate their bosses.  

But burning bridges is never a good idea.  As satisfying as this might be, oaktree might someday want to change his mind, but feel like he can't because he did this thread.   Shame.


----------



## CB Jones

Steve said:


> But burning bridges is never a good idea. As satisfying as this might be, oaktree might someday want to change his mind, but feel like he can't because he did this thread. Shame.



He could always come back with a new account and username....Quercus.


----------



## hoshin1600

Steve said:


> I've never had anyone do this in 20 years in management.   People who do this don't just hate their job.  They personally hate their bosses.
> 
> But burning bridges is never a good idea.  As satisfying as this might be, oaktree might someday want to change his mind, but feel like he can't because he did this thread.   Shame.



after 20 years in management you have never heard the adage,,people dont quit jobs they quit bosses" ?  while that may not always be true, i will say a large majority of people dont mind their work and co-workers. the blame, justified or not, is usually put on the A hole boss.
but yes burning bridges is usually a bad thing, i agree.  but the question was asked why would someone make the post and my answer was that it felt good, it had a feeling of self righteousness and self verification

_and somedays i really want to glitter someone..._


----------



## ShortBridge

hoshin1600 said:


> i am going to miss the avatar of the lesbians kissing



If only there were someplace on the internet that you could go to see pictures of lesbians kissing...that's a million dollar idea right there. I wonder if anyone has thought of it...

I haven't been a heavy or long-time participant on this forum, but I have on others and I understand the fatigue. I tried another martial arts forum some years ago and it was truly terrible, though there were a few credible people on there that made it worthwhile for me...until it wasn't. 

Martial Talk has it's trolls and it's YouTube know-it-alls and it's general problems that more or less parallel the problems of any public site on the internet, but I get something out of it and hopefully I occasionally give something back to it. 

There is an expression that goes something like "writing about music is like dancing about architecture." There may be some degree of parallel with discussing martial arts.


----------



## Tames D

wingchun100 said:


> I don't understand why people have to make posts like this about leaving a forum, a Facebook group, a chat room, etc. Just leave! LOL Why do people feel they have to make an announcement out of it?


In his mind it made him feel important.


----------



## Steve

hoshin1600 said:


> after 20 years in management you have never heard the adage,,people dont quit jobs they quit bosses" ?  while that may not always be true, i will say a large majority of people dont mind their work and co-workers. the blame, justified or not, is usually put on the A hole boss.
> but yes burning bridges is usually a bad thing, i agree.  but the question was asked why would someone make the post and my answer was that it felt good, it had a feeling of self righteousness and self verification
> 
> _and somedays i really want to glitter someone..._


people quit for a lot of reasons, but I've never had anyone do anything like a "take This job and shove it."


----------



## hoshin1600

Steve said:


> people quit for a lot of reasons, but I've never had anyone do anything like a "take This job and shove it."


most people wont...but its on my bucket list of things to do.  now i just need to find a job and boss that i hate.


----------



## Steve

hoshin1600 said:


> most people wont...but its on my bucket list of things to do.  now i just need to find a job and boss that i hate.


Good luck!  My advise would be to get a job in fast food, specifically so you can make a scene.   Slam the apron down, and drop a profanity laced tirade on the shaft manager before storming out.


----------



## hoshin1600

Steve said:


> Good luck!  My advise would be to get a job in fast food, specifically so you can make a scene.   Slam the apron down, and drop a profanity laced tirade on the shaft manager before storming out.


no,, i worked at McD's for years as a teenager.  i really liked it.  to this day i think it is one of the best business education lessons one can ever get apart from actually going to business school.


----------



## Steve

hoshin1600 said:


> no,, i worked at McD's for years as a teenager.  i really liked it.  to this day i think it is one of the best business education lessons one can ever get apart from actually going to business school.


My first job, too.  Not sure what it's like now, but I actually have fond memories as well.  I don't know about a business education, but I worked hard and didnt mind the grease.


----------



## Buka

I worked at Mickey D's when I was 17 for one night. It was a short but entertaining career.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

I worked at Kentucky Fry Chicken for 2 years when I was in school. My salary started from $1.50. When I left, I was raised to $1.60. I still remember my boss told me that they would offer my job back if I ever came back. With $200 a semester school tuition and $30 monthly rent, it was easy to support myself through college by working in Kentucky Fry Chicken for 20 hours weekly. Today, that opportunity is long gone.

When I was in a Judo forum, onetime a guy said, "You are not even a Judoka. Nobody care about your opinion. Why are you still hanging around here?' I put my tail between my legs, ran like hell, and left quietly.

I still remember we were discussing the proper attacking angle for Judo throw.

- The traditional Judo uses face to face angle.
- The modern approach use a 45 degree angle (to prevent a body rotation and turn your back toward your opponent).

Some Judo guys agree that the modern approach is less risky. Other Judo guys believe they should stick to the tradition and treat modern approach as advance training. It was a fun discussion. But when I admitted that I don't train Judo, some member in that forum made the above comment. I just didn't have the thick skin to stay.


----------



## Steve

IIRC, I was making $3.35 At mcd in 1986.  But I got to flirt with a lot of college coeds while working drive thru, so priceless.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Steve said:


> IIRC, I was making $3.35 At mcd in 1986.  But I got to flirt with a lot of college coeds while working drive thru, so priceless.


My $1.50 at Kentucky Fry Chicken was back in 1972. Back in 1970, my dishwasher job was $1.25 (my rent was $28 monthly).


----------



## Buka

In 68 I worked McDonalds. Dollar sixty an hour.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Buka said:


> In 68 I worked McDonalds Dollar sixty and hour.


You mush have high position job - at least above "wash lettuce"" level.

clean up -> wash lettuce -> fry -> grill -> assistant manager -> manager


----------



## donald1

JowGaWolf said:


> I always get a chuckle out of "real world statements"  If you are communicating with people from all over the world then it's real world.  But with that said, if I find out that Martial Talk has a bunch of robots that send out responses to my posts then I'm going to be pissed.  CB Jones you better not be Ai software.
> 
> Granted Martial talk takes up a lot of my time.  I do learn from the quality post here even if they are few in topic.  They tend to occur as tangents to some other topic.


there is no AI on this message board. you must be malfunctioning... i mean. hallucinating! no AI here and never have been!


----------



## Brian King

Some times people post publicly to force self accountability and to self motivate. Shrug.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Tames D

Steve said:


> IIRC, I was making $3.35 At mcd in 1986.  But I got to flirt with a lot of college coeds while working drive thru, so priceless.


I would imagine that a McDonalds drive-thru cashier is quite the babe magnet for college girls 

Not to be outdone, I was doing the same thing, but at Der Weinerschnitzel back in the 70's


----------



## Gerry Seymour

hoshin1600 said:


> the same reason why, when you quit a job you hate, you walk into the bosses office, tell him he sucks and pop a bag of shiny glitter all over his office a him then dance out the door singing _glitter ,, glitter_
> it feels good.  there is no satisfaction if you just dont show up, sitting on your couch eating a bowl of fruit loops.


I dunno...Fruit Loops are pretty satisfying.


----------



## Jenna

Tames D said:


> Not to be outdone, I was doing the same thing, but at Der Weinerschnitzel back in the 70's


Would you offer me a free sausage if I drove through?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> IIRC, I was making $3.35 At mcd in 1986.  But I got to flirt with a lot of college coeds while working drive thru, so priceless.


At about the same time (1987-88), I was working at Baskin Robbins for $1.90 an hour. It was classified as a seasonal business, so was allowed to pay below minimum wage. My bonus was that I could eat as much ice cream as I wanted when the owner wasn't in.


----------



## Bino TWT

But I just got here... now you're going to miss out on all of my shenanigans.


----------



## Tames D

Jenna said:


> Would you offer me a free sausage if I drove through?


Absolutely my dear! My thick Kielbasa will not disappoint you.


----------



## Xue Sheng

You know the title of this thread is driving me insane....every time I read it my demented little noggin immediately goes to this






So if you folks keep this thread alive... I am sharing the ear worm it is giving me....enjoy


----------



## hoshin1600

Xue Sheng said:


> You know the title of this thread is driving me insane....every time I read it my demented little noggin immediately goes to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you folks keep this thread alive... I am sharing the ear worm it is giving me....enjoy



Why do I find 80's women so attractive?  The super gloss red lipstick. .......


----------



## Jenna

Tames D said:


> Absolutely my dear! My thick Kielbasa will not disappoint you.


Well is close though not quite the mititei and but if you smother it in sweet chilli sauce first then I would happily have a taste, is lunchtime here I could do with a fill of that now!


----------



## oftheherd1

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My $1.50 at Kentucky Fry Chicken was back in 1972. Back in 1970, my dishwasher job was $1.25 (my rent was $28 monthly).



I honestly don't recall for sure, but I think as a  bagger in a local grocery store about 1958, I was making somewhere between 60 to 80 cents an hour.  Then I joined the US Army and made something like $74 a month.  About 1963, a recruiter was trying to convince me of the advantages of US Army pay.  I told him I could get out, go back to college, and earn more bagging at the grocery store than staying in the US Army.  And I could have.


----------



## hoshin1600

oftheherd1 said:


> I honestly don't recall for sure, but I think as a  bagger in a local grocery store about 1958, I was making somewhere between 60 to 80 cents an hour.  Then I joined the US Army and made something like $74 a month.  About 1963, a recruiter was trying to convince me of the advantages of US Army pay.  I told him I could get out, go back to college, and earn more bagging at the grocery store than staying in the US Army.  And I could have.


yes but your not taking into account all the wonderful benefits like,, agent orange, jungle flashbacks, morphine addiction and besides you would really be doing those poor souls a favor to help them gain and maintain a solid democracy.


----------

